# UK EV Insurance



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,

That's a bit disturbing, . I just have mine added to my trade policy list at present, so haven't had to search around yet but you might want to try A-plan, they used to do oddball stuff If I remember rightly.

http://www.aplan.co.uk/motoring/modified-vehicle-insurance

If you try them, let us know how you get on, 

Regards, Paul


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like we are the only ones in the UK with a converted electric car!? Bugger!


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Renewal time again for the RX8 insurance.

Pluginsure are not willing to cover a conversion and Adrian Flux quoting £735 (down from £800 last year). 

I'm 23 with 7 years no claims.

That is hideously expensive and more than double what I paid for my old MG ZT 2.0 diesel last year.

Frustrating......


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Called up adrain flux again.

Bit of a result but still not great - got them down to £615 whcih is a bit more palatable!


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

skooler said:


> Called up adrain flux again.
> 
> Bit of a result but still not great - got them down to £615 whcih is a bit more palatable!


I end up using A-Plan last year. They did close to 600, buy hey, everything is doubled for London


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess that isn't too bad really for a converted vehicle.

I got a quote last year from Adrian Flux for my truck, as yet unfinished, and they were quoting just under £500 for it as a scratch built project.

I wanted fully comp with use for my business but limited 5000miles pa and only 40mph top speed.
I am also nearly 50 with 75% NCD.

I have found that Flux do quote for all sorts of weird stuff at least, and so long as they have all the details they are fairly good. Or were when I used them in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

Woodsmith said:


> I guess that isn't too bad really for a converted vehicle.
> 
> I got a quote last year from Adrian Flux for my truck, as yet unfinished, and they were quoting just under £500 for it as a scratch built project.
> 
> ...


They seem to have nice reviews here. For two years they never accepted to insure my polo. I still scratch my head and wonder why...


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

skooler said:


> Renewal time again for the RX8 insurance.
> 
> Pluginsure are not willing to cover a conversion and Adrian Flux quoting £735 (down from £800 last year).
> 
> ...


It isn't that you can't get insurance. It is just that it is expensive? What would they charge for a converted Honda Civic instead of a powerful sports car? Part of it may be that since the RX-8 is discontinued the accident repair costs are going to be higher. Is this rate just for liability or does it have other things mixed in? I only have liability on my EV and that only because the insurance cost is less than the interest I would make on the money I would have to post as a bond to not have any insurance. (I believe you have to post a $100000 bond to avoid buying insurance.) They charge on a 6 month basis and I am paying $144 every six months or $288 per year. It would be a lot more if I was 23 years old. (Oh I wish I was still 23!)

Insurance is one of those things that has never made any sense to me. You are gambling that something bad is going to happen. The insurance company benefits if you have accidents and if you don't. It is not in their best interest to have repair costs go down. They make more money if repair costs go up.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! That's cheap!

The issue ia that it is expensive and that there is no competition in the UK.

It's not too expensive to not insure (and drive) the car bit still nearly double my old ice car.

It is insured for £15,000 though (rough cost to start over) so I guess that bumps it up a fair bit.

Didn't ask the question about another car.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

skooler said:


> It is insured for £15,000 though (rough cost to start over) so I guess that bumps it up a fair bit.


This is to cover the cost of damage to your vehicle? I am making the assumption that my 30 year old roller is not worth much and that the EV parts will mostly survive and can be reused in the next conversion.


----------



## Amerjack (Jun 1, 2014)

I have this same problem - Adrian Flux on my Micra EV - 516£. 
this is stupid - only 2000miles max per year in this moment and 2 weeks paperwork with insurance.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

cts_casemod said:


> They seem to have nice reviews here. For two years they never accepted to insure my polo. I still scratch my head and wonder why...


From my previous dealing with Adrian Flux I found that they prefer insuring weird and bizarre stuff far more then something almost 'normal'.
One of my most expensive quotes from Flux was for a second, unmodified, car when I was insuring with them a near scratch built 6x6 Land Rover based off roader. The 6x6 was only about £200 pa back then.


----------



## ecojet (Oct 3, 2014)

Flux and others like registered car clubs in the UK - eg: Lancia Motor Club (one of the oldest) membership privides a hefty discount when trying to insure a modified Integrale or Fulvia rally car.

Is there a registered EV club in the UK?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Evda and electraa spring to mind


----------

